

Ask HN: Why doesn't HN have a notification system? - dragos2

First of all, I don&#x27;t if this has been discussed previously or not. If it has been discussed please direct me to that thread.<p>I often lose track of a discussion I was interested in because I simply don&#x27;t get notified about any new activity in that thread (replies to my comments, new comments on thread etc.). I feel like a notification system would be a major improvement to HN.
======
obayesshelton
There are feeds and a lot of people who have built an api for HN maybe you
could use one of these sources for the data and build your own concept ?

Please it is the weekend.

~~~
dragos2
That's not a bad idea. Unfortunately, I don't have any free time this weekend,
but I'll keep this in mind.

Anyway, if I implement it myself, it would have to be a Chrome/Firefox
extension and I don't know if that would be a feasible solution.

------
jaredsohn
You can get notified about replies to your comments by using hnnotify.com

~~~
dragos2
Thanks. I'll give that a try.

------
pearjuice
Because the system powering Hacker News is horrible legacy software with a
horrible architecture language-wise. Unless they are mission critical - don't
expect to see improvements, new features or major updates any time soon.

~~~
dragos2
Then someone needs to build something like RES for HN.

